# Crate PowerBlock...



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone own, or have any experience with this?

http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Crate-CPB150-PowerBlock-Stereo-Guitar-Amp?sku=487829

I know it's discontinued so I was hoping to get one used.

I like the small size especially. I am looking at using it at church to run a 1x12 cab. I have a Line6 Pod XT Live behind for my effects and modeling.

Is there anything else on the market that size that would sound good with a modeler?

I am also still considering a powered monitor, but this also gives me a spare amp at home if my Ibanez head dies.

Thanks!!

~Andrew


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone own, or have any experience with this?
> 
> ...


I love my Crate PB150. It is the perfect amp for using an effects board like the Line6 as it supplies clean un-coloured power. I run through a Digitech GNX4 into the Powerblock and 2 home-made cabs with 12" modelling speakers. Works like a charm. I picked mine up on eBay for $100 and think I will probably try to find another as a spare. Here's a link to my Cab DIY...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=22161


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks BigDaddy, 

When you say modeling speakers, what are you referring to? Are they a specific brand?

Thanks for the positive PB review, I am really thinking it's the way to go for me!

~Andrew


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

The speakers are Eminence Legends, V128's, 8 ohm, 120 watt with a sensitivity of 100.9 and a frequency range of 80 Hz-5 kHz. The Pyle Pro piezos I installed have a response of 1.8 kHz - 30 kHz and SPL: 93dB. Very clean, pure sound.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Think he means a full range speaker, more like a keyboard speaker than a one way guitar.

Bev


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Bevo said:


> Think he means a full range speaker, more like a keyboard speaker than a one way guitar.
> 
> Bev


Yup, full-fidelity PA speakers work best.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Alrighty, good to know!!

Any other opinions on the Crate PowerBlock or other similar alternatives?

~Andrew


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone else used a PB150 or know of a similar sized product?

Thanks!

~Andrew


----------

